# Vasectomy-anyone had one? *warning, contains adult chat*



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

As above really, we are at the point where we are not going to have anymore kids have 3, and our current contraceptive runs out in the Autumn

Obviously a bit worried about loss of libido, pain, does everything happen as it did before ? etc etc

your thoughts

mods feel free to move to the flame room if deemed unsuitable for general consumption


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No but I've heard some colourful stories


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Had one about 8 years ago. As long as you take it easy for a few days you should have no problems.

My Brother in law ignored the advice, jumped in his car the next day and burst most of his stitches.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

One of my customers at work had it done and he said it was the most painful thing he had experienced. Saying that I know a couple and the chap badly regrets refusing to have it done and forcing his wife into having an op. The way I see it, women have a pretty rough deal each month so if I have it once I'm sure I'll live.

Besides I'm 27 and my wife is 21 so that day is hopefully a long way off


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Back here :wink:

My Dad had one years ago, then went for a reversal. Long story but he remarried a younger wife, The pain was so intense for 2 weeks he would wet himself


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> Back here :wink:


Still learning the ropes - Kev is keeping me right though :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Bit of a doddle really...I decided to do it after our one and only nippers behaviour assured his future as an only child 

Refused point blank to have it carried out under a local anaesthetic and insisted on being "dead". GP sorted an appointment in local hospital and it was in and out in 6 hours.

Absolutely no problems apart from a bit (a lot :wink of swelling...every thing worked post op just as well as it did pre-op 

Slightly amusing story about having to give samples a month or two later. Mrs J-i-a-B asked how the sample was taken...
Me: the nurse takes it.
Her: How?
Me: She spits it in the bottle.

Dear girls face was a picture  Only wish it was the case :wink:

Dave


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

no probs, daycase, done under local

but you need two vasectomies [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] - one for each side :lol: :wink:

a bit tender but I went to work the next day.

Everything functions normally [smiley=dude.gif] .

remember you need to provide 2 samples afterwards I think after 2 months 2 weeks apart before you get the all clear tallyhoe !!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just read that after posting LOL

I asked for two pots!!



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Bit of a doddle really...I decided to do it after our one and only nippers behaviour assured his future as an only child
> 
> Refused point blank to have it carried out under a local anaesthetic and insisted on being "dead". GP sorted an appointment in local hospital and it was in and out in 6 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The vast majority go without a hitch. You only hear the horror stories when they go wrong.

You`ll be fine.

Probably..... :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Dave - classic PMSL!

One Jaffa here too, man to boy a few years ago now.

Easy peasy and compared to what the other half had to go through to have our two kids it's the least us men can do!

Worst bit of the whole thing was <can't believe I'm going to admit this on a public forum> pubes growing back in. Itchy scratchy as feck!

I was also very generous with the sample giving to make sure the operations had worked.....

I offered to hold the bottle for my wife. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Was snipped last December.

Couple of injections and in he goes. Didn't feel a thing. The worse thing was the fit nurse sitting next to me and my concern about ahem 'getting excited'. But with a 60yr old doc wrestling with your nuts it aint gonna happen really is it?

Got a lift home and all was well until we popped along to Next to get some tighter boxers to hold the padding in. Pulled into the car park and I fainted as I went to get out the car!! :lol:

It's a bit 'uncomfortable' for a couple of days and you get twinges but nothing too bad.

You have to knock one out about 26 times in 3 months before sending off your first sample. I've never w4nked so much in my life. Twice a week for 3 months. What a chore!! :wink:

And I obviously don't know about others but I'm sure my 'production' is down since the op'!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> . I've never w4nked so much in my life. Twice a week for 3 months. What a chore!! :wink:


I have a problem then... :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why's that then mate. You'd manage your quota in a week would you? :wink:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

TT2BMW said:


> Couple of injections and in he goes. Didn't feel a thing.


I could feel them pulling at my tubes before they tied the not, it wasn't painful just kinda odd.

I had it done when I was 28.

I had 2 weekd off work, weekf off sick then a weeks holiday, in all honesty I don't think I could have gone back before that. Felt like a bad kick in the goolies. That sort of constant numb pain.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had mine about 5 years ago nothing to it in and out in about 30 mins the worst part is shaving your nuts well not so much the shaving more when you put the aftre shave on is stings like hell


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bloody hell. I never realised how many of us Jaffa's there are on this Forum. 
Maybe 'TT Forum' now stands for the 'Tied Tubes Forum'!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've had one and it wasn't bad at all. Contrary to those who've had a general, I went for a local because several guys I know had the general and were in serious pain afterwards, while those who'd had the local had no problems at all. It worked out that way for me too.

I was in and out inside 2 hours. It was a little uncomfortable - especially as the anaestehtic for the second testicle didn't take properly so I felt all the incisions, but that wasn't all that bad at all. I've certainly been through far more painful procedures.

I was back at work on full active police duties the following day and had no issues at all. The worst thing about the whole experience was the itching from the hairs growing back.

No other effects whatsoever - everything works exactly as it always did.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just get on with it you big wuss.

Do women/mothers have a chat together before they have an Episiotomy?

A Local ( if you're lucky) and a pair scissors to cut (crunch) an area larger and more sensitive than the little tube you're worrying about. And yes it hurts and then you have to have numerous (tight) stitches removed. Forget about sitting down for 2 weeks. And you can imagine the pain (maybe?) for normal abolutions. Here's an image for you. It's quite a normal and common procedure in childbirth, but you won't find woman discussing it, they just have it.

http://www.sciencebasedbirth.com/Images ... /epis2.jpg Don't click if you're too squimish.

Get your gonads out and get the job done. Wimp


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice picture Lisa and nice of you to share it with us. Did Tim take it? :wink:


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

had it done last year, thought i'd got off scott free but then slight case of Epididymitis (acute swollen ball) 2 months after which was a bit concerning as it was like sitting on a space hopper but not quite as much fun :lol: antibiotics sorted it out quickly

been fine since then and having lots of fun without the threat of a sudden shower to spoil the day :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Nice picture Lisa and nice of you to share it with us. Did Tim take it? :wink:


Very funny :lol:

If it was me, the person taking that photo would have been dealt a karate kick so hard he wouldn't had to worry about a vasectomy!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

PIPTT said:


> been fine since then and having lots of fun without the threat of a sudden shower to spoil the day :lol: :lol:


??? I thought the gun still fired just minus the live rounds :?: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think he means kids!


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

dont worry the gun still fires alright :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I was done about 10 years ago, my GP did it in Day Surgery. A bit sore for a couple of days, but otherwise fine.

Have you thought about your Mrs getting a Mirin Coil fitted ? They last 5 years and are supposed to be good, it cuts down on the monthlies too so they aren't as grizzly for as long.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> I was done about 10 years ago, my GP did it in Day Surgery. A bit sore for a couple of days, but otherwise fine.
> 
> Have you thought about your Mrs getting a Mirin Coil fitted ? They last 5 years and are supposed to be good, it cuts down on the monthlies too so they aren't as grizzly for as long.


She currently had an implant in her arm that lasts for 3 years, not to keen on the coil

Anyone fancy a group buy on Vasectomies :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Have you thought about your Mrs getting a Mirin Coil fitted ? They last 5 years and are supposed to be good, it cuts down on the monthlies too so they aren't as grizzly for as long.


My ex had a mini coil fitted. Now I've got 2 sons!! :?

99.9% effective so either I'm bloody unlucky or she pulled the thing out without me knowing!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Had it done about 23 years ago. Everything still working. One of the best things I ever did. Solves all sorts of problems.
I was due for a total knock out but the needle slipped out the vein in the back of my hand so I propped myself up on my elbows and watched them do part one before the anaesthetic got to me.
The only problem was about a week later when leaning across the corner pocket playing snooker the brass rail caught the dangly bits and I lost the game!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mirena coil not mini coil.

Why you would think a spark generating device from a classic British Leyland vehicle would stop pregnancy god only knows :lol:

http://www.womens-health.co.uk/mirena.asp


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

That's probably where we went wrong!!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Mirena coil not mini coil.
> 
> Why you would think a spark generating device from a classic British Leyland vehicle would stop pregnancy god only knows :lol:


 :lol:

That just cheered my day up.

Get it done, 20 mins or so of discomfort the least you can do.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's probably where we went wrong!!


I don't know ,attached to the right parts it would do the trick [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


I dont know a mini coil attached to the wrong parts could spark some extra energy into the little blighters. :lol:


----------

